# Fabrications Drawings...



## strength (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
تعينت في وظيفة جديدة و هي عمل رسومات تفصيلية للمنتج قبل البدء في عمليات الانتاج...اي تحديد كيفية الصنع من المادة الخام الى المنتج باستخدام الرسم,تحديد اماكن القص و غيرها,,,
و بالطبع اريد مساعدتكم يا شيوخ الانتاج لاني جديد في هذا الموضوع....


----------



## ديدين (7 يناير 2011)

لدي موضوع خاص بكيفية إنجاز رسم تفصيلي و بإمكانك الإطلاع عليه هنا

و إن كان لديك أي تساؤل في حدود إمكانياتي فانا في الخدمة

تقبل تحياتي . . .


----------



## strength (8 يناير 2011)

مشكور مهندس ديدن لمشاركتك...
لكن هل لي بطلب الا و هو ان كان هناك اي كتاب و سوفت وير يساعدني في البداية؟؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (8 يناير 2011)

أخ strength، ما هو تخصصك، وماذا درست؟


----------



## ديدين (8 يناير 2011)

strength قال:


> مشكور مهندس ديدن لمشاركتك...
> لكن هل لي بطلب الا و هو ان كان هناك اي كتاب و سوفت وير يساعدني في البداية؟؟؟


 
الحقيقة أن موضوع الرسم التفصيلي أو كما يسمى عندنا الرسم التعريفي يتطلب التحكم في مجموعة من الدروس في تكنولوجيا البناء الميكانيكي و هي:


السماحات البعدية
السماحات الهندسية
التوافقات
الخشونة
التحديد الوظيفي للأبعاد
و بعض القواعد في التشغيل
كل هذه الدروس قد تجدها في هذا المنتدى و بإمكانك الإطلاع عليها و إن كان لك أي تساؤل في أحد هذه الدروس أنا في الخدمة إن شاء الله.

تحياتي . . .


----------



## strength (8 يناير 2011)

مشكور بش مهندس ديدن لهذه الاجابة السريعة...
سابد باذن الله القراءة عن هذه المواضيع , و بالطبع ساتواصل معك لاي معلومة اريدها لكن اريد ان اسال ما هو السوفت وير الذي بحكم خبرتك و معرفتك تنصح باستخدامه و هل الرسم التفصيليي يحتاج مهارات متقدمة في الرسم الثلاثي الابعاد ام انه يقتصر على الثنائي؟؟؟


----------



## ديدين (8 يناير 2011)

strength قال:


> ..... لكن اريد ان اسال ما هو السوفت وير الذي بحكم خبرتك و معرفتك تنصح باستخدامه


 
لا أعتقد أنه يوجد سوفت وير لهذه العملية، لأنها عبارة عن دراسة تحليلية ممنهجة، و لكن هناك جداول تستغل بهذا الخصوص.




strength قال:


> ... و هل الرسم التفصيليي يحتاج مهارات متقدمة في الرسم الثلاثي الابعاد ام انه يقتصر على الثنائي؟؟؟


 
الأصل فيه أنه يقتصر على الرسم الثنائي الأبعاد فقط، لكن ربما قد يطلب منك رسم القطعة بالثلاثي لكن هذا ليس وجوبا.

تحياتي . . .


----------



## strength (9 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي ديدن لكني ارغب منك في تزويدي بمعلومات اكثر عن هذا الموضوع لاني ارى من اجاباتك الحاسمة انك خبير ذو معلومات ضخمة في هذا المجال و لا اظن انك ستتوانى عن مساعدة اخ لك محتاج في هذا الموضوع...


----------



## strength (9 يناير 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخ strength، ما هو تخصصك، وماذا درست؟



اخ زملكاوي لم ارى مشاركتك الا الان...حقك علي...
درست هندسة ميكانيك بس تخصصي قوى حرارية و دي اول وظيفة لي و مش حابب اضيعها..بقالي سنة عاطل عن العمل و اريد خبرة في اي مجال...عشان كده عايزين همتك و همة جدعان الانتاج...


----------



## ديدين (9 يناير 2011)

strength قال:


> مشكور اخي ديدن لكني ارغب منك في تزويدي بمعلومات اكثر عن هذا الموضوع لاني ارى من اجاباتك الحاسمة انك خبير ذو معلومات ضخمة في هذا المجال و لا اظن انك ستتوانى عن مساعدة اخ لك محتاج في هذا الموضوع...


 
تأكد أخي الكريم strength أني لن أدخر جهدا في مساعدتك في حدود إستطاعتي
فنحن جميعا هنا من أجل المساعدة المتبادلة . . . نفيد و نستفيد

و هذا أول كتاب حول السماحات الهندسية يبدو لي أنه رائع
التحميل من هنا

و البقية سوف تأتيك في القريب العاجل إن شاء الله
آه . . . سؤال بسيط
هل تجيد اللغة الفرنسية ؟ لأن لدي كتاب متكامل جدا في هذا المجال لكن بالفرنسية


تحياتي . . .


----------



## strength (10 يناير 2011)

اخي ديدن بحق اعجز عن شكرك باخذك هذا الموضوع على محمل الاهمية و لقد صدقت العرب قديما حين قالت 
رب اخ لك لم تلده امك...
حاولت تحميل المكتاب لكن الرابط لا يعمل للاسف ...
فلا ادري ان كنت تستطيع ان تحمله مرة اخرى؟؟؟
اما بالنسبة للفرنسية فاني بالحقيقة لا افقه فيها الا الارقام اما الانجليزية فاتخدثها بطلاقة كالعربيية...
لكنك تستطيع ان تعطيني اسم الكتاب لربما انه موجود بترجمة الى الانجليزية على احدى مواقع الانترنت...
انتظر الرد بشوق...تحياتي...محبة و وردة...


----------



## ديدين (10 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله أني وجدت لك رابط ما زال شغال
من هنا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على هذة المعلومات


----------



## strength (12 يناير 2011)

اخجلتني اخي بردودك السريعة و ردودي البطيئة...جزاك الله كل الخير و ادعو الادارة ان تعطيك بدل الوسام 100...
الكتاب قد تم تحميله و بدات القراءة...منتظرا بالعشم الكتب الاخرى فهي كما ترى من الردود ليست لي بل ستكون للمنتدر كله...


----------



## zamalkawi (13 يناير 2011)

أخ strength
أعتقد أن أول خطوة هي معرفة الماكينات الموجودة بالفعل عندكم في الورشة، وإمكانياتها، والعمليات التي يمكن إجراؤها عليها
كما أنني أفترض أنك بما أنك مهندس ميكانيكي فأنت تجيد فهم الرسم الهندسي
فعندما تأتيك رسمة، افهمها جيدا، واعرف أهم الخصائص بها
لو وجدت صعوبة في معرفة الماكينات المطلوبة لإنتاج جزء معين، فأعتقد أن قراءة كتاب عن أساسيات تكنولوجيا الإنتاج سيساعدك كثيرا، وتوجد بعض الكتب بالعربية عن هذا الموضوع
لاحظ أنني اخترت موضوع أساسيات تكنولوجيا الإنتاج، وهذا ما أنصحك به كمبتدئ
فأولا هو كتاب للأساسيات، وثانيا هو كتاب للتكنولوجيا، وليس لهندسة الإنتاج
بعدها تعمق في الأمر واقرأ عن هندسة الإنتاج كي يتحسن أداؤك
فمعرفة أساسيات تكنولوجيا الإنتاج تعطيك الأساسيات التي ولكنها ستؤهلك فقك للمعلومات التي يعرفها أي فني والذي سيخطط العمليات أفضل منك بسبب خبرته
لذا احرص أن تكون أساسيات تكنولوجيا الإنتاج هي فقط البداية، لو أردت أن ترتقي في عملك وتكسب احترام الجميع بعلمك، سواء المهندسين أو الفنيين أو رؤساؤك أو مرؤوسوك
كما عليك أن تلاحظ أن كل ما درسته في الهندسة، حتى لو لا علاقة له بتكنولوجيا الإنتاج، عليك استغلاله في عملك، كهندسة المواد وانتقال الحرارة وحتى الفيزياء والرياضيات، كلها تميزك كمهندس
أركز على هذه النقطة، لأن تخطيط العمليات أمر يمكن للفنيين القيام به، وبكفاءة معقولة، لذا عليك بالبحث عن التميز


----------



## ديدين (13 يناير 2011)

و هذا أيضا كتاب جد جميل وجدته في أحد مجلداتي ستجد فيه تقريبا كا ما تحتاجه







التحميل من هنا

تحياتي . . .


----------



## justmech (4 فبراير 2011)

اخي ديدن اراك هنا تساهم في نشر خبراتك و علمك...
وجدت هذا الموضوع و حملت الكتب التي فيه و بدات القراءة و مشكلتي قريبة من هذا الموضوعلكنها تتعلق بجزئية التطعيج و الطوي فلقد كان تركيزي في تخصص هندسة الميكانيك على مجالات التكييف و التبريد و الطافة المتجددة لكني لم احصل على وظيفة الا كمهندس انتاج وظيفتي الرئيسية تتعلق برسم عمليات الانتاج التي تتم في المصنع و هو خاص بتصنيع الستانلس ستيل...
مشكلتي الرئيسية تتعلق بكيفية رسم و تمئيل عملية الطعج و الطوي بعد عملية القص...
رجائي ان كنت تعرف شيئا عن هذا الموضوع مساعدتي لاني في امس الحاجة اليه...


----------



## ديدين (7 فبراير 2011)

justmech قال:


> مشكلتي الرئيسية تتعلق بكيفية رسم و تمئيل عملية الطعج و الطوي بعد عملية القص...
> رجائي ان كنت تعرف شيئا عن هذا الموضوع مساعدتي لاني في امس الحاجة اليه...


 
كنت أتمنى كثيرا أن أساعدك لكن آسف أن أقول أني لست مختصا في ميدان الصفائح المعدنية و معلوماتي محدودة جدا فيها.
كما رأيت فإن الموضوع يتعلق بالرسم التفصيلي للقطع الميكانيكية قبل صناعتها، ففي هذا الميدان بإمكاني مساعتك.

تحياتي الأخوية . ..


----------



## sidahmed213 (9 فبراير 2011)

ديدين قال:


> تأكد أخي الكريم strength أني لن أدخر جهدا في مساعدتك في حدود إستطاعتي
> فنحن جميعا هنا من أجل المساعدة المتبادلة . . . نفيد و نستفيد
> 
> و هذا أول كتاب حول السماحات الهندسية يبدو لي أنه رائع
> ...



ياريت اخي تضع الكتاب لي بالفرنسي و اجرك على الله


----------



## ديدين (10 فبراير 2011)

sidahmed213 قال:


> ياريت اخي تضع الكتاب لي بالفرنسي و اجرك على الله


 
تفضل يا أخي:

الكتاب الأول من هنا

الكتاب الثاني من هنا

الكتاب الثالث من هنا

الكتاب الرابع من هنا


تحياتي . . .


----------



## sidahmed213 (11 فبراير 2011)

ديدين قال:


> تفضل يا أخي:
> 
> الكتاب الأول من هنا
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك اخي و يجزيك خيرا :84:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 فبراير 2011)

most thankful to you


----------



## مهندس دهب (26 فبراير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل..
بعد التحية الطيبة ....
نحن نقوم فى عملنا بعمل السم الهندسى للجزاء الميكانيكية المجمعة , ورسم الاجزاء المكونة منها رسم ثلاثى الابعاد ويتم اقتباس الرسم الثنائة الابعاد ( الرسم الهندسى) منه ويتم وضع كل تفاصيل الرسم علية وذلك باستخدام برنامج جميل جدا وهو ( solidwork2010) . 

أتمنى أن تستخدمة سوف يفيدك كتير 
والله الموفق،،


----------

